# looking for a outfitter / charter fishing review site



## Curtis (Aug 9, 2011)

I am looking for an outfitter / charter fishing review website.  There are tons of travel review sites such as traveladvisor.com that review everything from airlines, to hotels, resorts, restaurants, and even parks and activites.  However, I have not been able to find a similar site that allows you to read reviews for sportmen who travel.  It would be great to get honest feedback regarding boat charters, hunting guides, lodges,  processors, captains, etc.  Seasoned hunters and fishermen know that their are plenty of variables in hunting and fishing, but a body of reviews sure would make doing your homework a lot easier.  Does anyone know of such a site, I can't find anything even close.
Maybe I should start my own.
Thanks.


----------



## Wes (Aug 29, 2011)

I have been thinking of expanding my review site to include the above, but have yet to do it. It's a pain collecting all the data and keeping it up to date. Maybe your post will inspire me. 

Getting people to use it and post reviews is also not as easy as you might think. 

Check out www.wildgameprocessors.com and give me some feedback.


----------



## snookdoctor (Sep 7, 2011)

Most of the review sites are skewed to some degree. Find a forum that is based in the general area you want to fish/hunt and ask for some recommendations.


----------

